# Help! Advice on donor with 1 out of 3 cycles resulting in pg



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

HI everyone!

I've been trying to find a donor for yonks (or maybe I should say choose one).  Found one that I think is great but she has done 3 cycles, each with about 12 eggs (which I understand is ideal) but only one positive pregnancy test.

In an ideal world it would be nice if she had three... but it could just be chance and she could be as good a donor as anyone else.

Has anyone else been through this decision, perhaps got advice from a clinic?

Lilo xxx


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

I guess this is a tricky one!


----------



## JennyJJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this an altruistic donor or someone doing egg share?
I'm not sure you can really look at pregnancy tests results alone as the recipient may have implantation probs for example. I would say their age and response would be of most interest to me if that makes sense. 
When I donated has 16 eggs both times and good fertilisation. 5/6 blasts second time. I'm young and have proven fertility but was still bfn for my friend. They are now expecting twins with first attempt at surrogacy. 
Think I've waffled but I'm sure you get my point!

Best of luck
jenny x


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jenny

She's an altruistic (and anonymous) donor (I'll be having treatment in South Africa).  

I think you're probably right, the more I look at it the more I think that 3 attempts is just too small a sample to have any real idea about what the probability actually is with a given donor.  And the fact that she is in her mid twenties and has produced a good number of eggs each time is probably the most important point!  Plus there was one pregnancy (or at least positive pg test, I don't think the clinics go further than that in SA) so in a sense she has proven fertility.

Thanks very much for replying!

Lilo xxx


----------

